# Southern MO wood squat



## hiveranno (Aug 25, 2014)

Ok found wifi. Laying low in southern MO in the Ozarks. Found a place on public land that has limited access, plenty of wild goodies, mild weather in winter, fresh water spring, cedar trees to build under to stay out of sight & farms n civilization about 5 miles away. Looking for other like minded peeps who would be interested in this as well. I know the laws about public land but this area looks seldom visited if at all. Maybe during the hunting seasons but doubt people go where I scouted. I have several years experience doing this alone and looking to get a small wood community going. HMU if ur interested and I will give u location of the trail head.


----------



## Dmac (Aug 26, 2014)

good luck, but if you have checked out an area, you can bet others have too!


----------



## palomnik (Sep 8, 2014)

hiveranno said:


> Ok found wifi. Laying low in southern MO in the Ozarks. Found a place on public land that has limited access, plenty of wild goodies, mild weather in winter, fresh water spring, cedar trees to build under to stay out of sight & farms n civilization about 5 miles away. Looking for other like minded peeps who would be interested in this as well. I know the laws about public land but this area looks seldom visited if at all. Maybe during the hunting seasons but doubt people go where I scouted. I have several years experience doing this alone and looking to get a small wood community going. HMU if ur interested and I will give u location of the trail head.


Sounds interesting... any caves around that part of the Ozarks?


----------



## hiveranno (Sep 9, 2014)

palomnik said:


> Sounds interesting... any caves around that part of the Ozarks?


I've found one that's wet n not very big. It's at the head of a spring. Also found like an old dugout or something, it's all caved in but hand hewn supports n what not. Need a metal detector. Building above the ground in the pines n cedars not down .


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 7, 2017)

palomnik said:


> Sounds interesting... any caves around that part of the Ozarks?



So many caves in the Ozarks charted and uncharted


----------



## jojoofu (Jul 3, 2017)

If you're getting wifi then you're way to close to others. Also MO is hot as balls in the summer. You'll want to at least have a clearing or a lake or you'll literally sweat to death. Sounds like you're looking in the right direction but you may want to go a little deeper.


----------



## 6StringLovin (Sep 9, 2017)

hiveranno said:


> Laying low in southern MO in the Ozarks.



Where at in the ozarks?


----------



## thefreelifelover (Sep 9, 2017)

hiveranno said:


> Ok found wifi. Laying low in southern MO in the Ozarks. Found a place on public land that has limited access, plenty of wild goodies, mild weather in winter, fresh water spring, cedar trees to build under to stay out of sight & farms n civilization about 5 miles away. Looking for other like minded peeps who would be interested in this as well. I know the laws about public land but this area looks seldom visited if at all. Maybe during the hunting seasons but doubt people go where I scouted. I have several years experience doing this alone and looking to get a small wood community going. HMU if ur interested and I will give u location of the trail head.


I have seen a few listings for land for sale down there, cheap also.


----------



## William Howard 2 (Sep 10, 2017)

Haha I just made my way to Camdenton MO, on the lake of the Ozarks and I was just heading south xD but really I lived in the lake as a kid and the winters can get pretty cold, at least freezing. I remember my mom couldn't make it up the hills during winter because of ice. Even though the lake is North of where you are, still think your gonna want to head more south. If it gets freezing in central Missouri, it must still at least get pretty cold in southern MO.


----------



## Micah A Schafer (Apr 19, 2019)

Im hikeing mark twain forest this summer. Intrusted in any trail in the ozark area.


----------



## autumnlouise19 (Sep 18, 2019)

Very much interested. I'm in the RiverValley of Arkansas. Have a lot of family in SO, MO


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Sep 18, 2019)

autumnlouise19 said:


> Very much interested. I'm in the RiverValley of Arkansas. Have a lot of family in SO, MO



That was posted 5 years ago.


----------

